# How many mods do you have in use at one time?



## Rob Fisher (26/7/18)

I just realised I had 11 mods operational... the silly thing about that is a wick (in my opinion) is buggered after sitting in juice doing nothing for 2 days or more... it's fine if you are vaping each in turn but you know how it goes... you reach for your favourite... so I am in the process of doing a major PitStop and cleaning the RTA's and RDA and juice bottles...

I'm now sitting with a manageable 5 setups... 2 x SolarStorms with DVarw's, Vicious Ant Spade with Skyfall, KHW Squonker and O-Atty X, CLZ Forma and Skyline and a Voyeur with Revolver RDA.

*How many mods do you have in use at one time?*

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Roodt (26/7/18)

Currently just one (should be 2 by tonight). 

I did always wonder where uncle @Rob Fisher finds the time to keep all them mods not only clean and working perfectly, but to actually vape on that many devices in a day. I always imagined every breath being a vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/7/18)

Only one currently, my trustly Sigelei Fuchai for the past two years bought new. Oh and then some sneaky vapes from the wifes Voopoo Mojo when she is sleeping and my batts are on charge! LOL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Befokski (26/7/18)

Usually two, My Innokin BigBox for outside the office and then my Saurin Air Pod for inside my office. - I pit-stop my Dead Rabbit every 3-5 days, depending on my juice usage.

My hat's off for you sir @Rob Fisher for being able to cope with pit-stopping at least 11 mods every couple of days...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (26/7/18)

Three at the moment.

Squid Double Barrel with a Geekvape Blitzen (still saving for a Dwarv!)
Pulse 80W BF with a Drop and/or Recurve
Twisp Vega mini with a Arcus

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (26/7/18)

Now Now @StompieZA what if your wife wakes up and your lips are around her Mojo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Bulldog (26/7/18)

3 Mods at the moment because I only have 3 
Joyetech Ellitar with Intake or Kylin Mini
Pulse 80w with Recurve
Paranormal 250c with Zeus Single, Manta or Boreas V2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## SHiBBY (26/7/18)

I tend to just have one setup with me at all times. The moment I have more than one, the rest stay at home and I take my favourite with me. That being said, there are usually a total of 3x ready-to-go devices in my kitchen: Mine, the wife's and then the backup with the dripper used for tasting juice, because no way am I using my ADV device for that

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (26/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> Now Now @StompieZA what if your wife wakes up and your lips are around her Mojo



I guess things will heat up and get steamy...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/7/18)

I have three now but soon will have five mods

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/18)

Great question and thread @Rob Fisher 

For me - its about 6 always in operation

Evod1 at all times - fruity menthol stealth - and MTL in the mornings
Black Reo/RM2 - tobacco - for a thumping MTL vape on tap when needed
Lemo1/Sig100+ - strawberry menthol - restricted lung at the computer - economical vape
Subtank Mini / istick50 - guava strawberry menthol - my car vape - its ready all the time
Billet Box - fruity menthol (Sidechick) - its ready for out and about all the time
Skyline on Hotcig150 - fruity menthol (Sidechick) - at home vaping when I get bored of the others

The above 6 I've had in full operation for quite a long time.

There's normally 3 or 4 more that are in operation 
- Rose MTL on VTC Mini - lately becoming a feature for MTL tobacco
- Reo/Nuppin - for a restricted lung tobacco on occasion
- Petri V2 RDA on Cuboid - for dripping sessions
- Hadaly on Minikin V1.5 - for dripping and juice tasting

but they come and go - or get benched for a while.

I'd say for me the optimal number is about 5 or 6

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/7/18)

Wife and I have Luxotic BF Boxes as daily's and a DRAG-KYLIN Mini setup for home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (26/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I have three now but soon will have five mods



Mods currently in use

 Smoant Cylon 200w TC mod
 Asvape Gabriel 80w mod
IStick Pico 75w mod
Soon these will be in my hands

Orca Solo MTL 
 Smoant Charon Mini 225w TC Mod
I rotate my tanks when it suits my mood - iJust S atty, iJust 2 atty, Armour RDA and Pirate King RDA. Hopefully soon I'll have the Stagevape Venus rda.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zack (26/7/18)

I run on 3 setups for now, and I rotate my pit stops, it can be a bit much to wick and build coils for all 3.
Eleaf istick 200w 5000mah with OBS Engine RTA 
Wismec Gen 3 with Zeus more recently with Dvarw DL 
Therion 75c BF with Dead Rabbit (My go to for now)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique (26/7/18)

Usually as many as I can carry, but my trusty paranormal 250c is my all day mod. Its all about the battery life

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Nadz1972 (26/7/18)

After a clearance sale, this is what it looks like around me while I work.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. B (26/7/18)

I own 5 setups:

Broadside with Recoil Rebel
Bolt with Recurve
Cloudmaker with Goon
Paranormal with Drop
Sicario with Dead Rabbit

But I use 2 on a daily basis:

Bolt and Paranormal; or
Bolt and Broadside

The ones not in use I clean up and pack away. I'll clean the the coils and leave them in but will remove cotton and juice so that the next time I need them I just add cotton then they're good to go

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jack Klinesman (26/7/18)

No more than 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (26/7/18)

At the moment, I have a pulse bf 80w, snowwolf, and geek vape Blade circulating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heino13 (26/7/18)

Only 1

Pulse 80w with drop and goon

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/7/18)

I only have 2 hands

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (26/7/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I only have 2 hands



Ya but I have several use cases

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/18)

Silver said:


> Great question and thread @Rob Fisher
> 
> For me - its about 6 always in operation
> 
> ...



I'm a little devastated that the up-to-date Dvarw DL hasn't made it into the World War II collection yet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (26/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a little devastated that the up-to-date Dvarw DL hasn't made it into the World War II collection yet!



Lol @Rob Fisher 
I'll get there....

Wrong thread to talk about the Dwarf - will go post on the Dwarf thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/18)

Silver said:


> Great question and thread @Rob Fisher
> 
> For me - its about 6 always in operation



PS - Moses called from the bullrushes and he wants his mods back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (26/7/18)

Lol @Rob Fisher 

That cracked me up.
But let me tell you, Moses knew what he was doing back then. 

Jokes aside - I know you are devastated that the Dvarw didnt make it into the "Van Riebeek" collection. 

It is my newest tank though and I haven't managed to dial it in properly. Also haven't had enough time to experiment properly with different coils and juices.

It's a great tank and it does produce good flavour on my Sidechick blend - but I am drawn a bit more to the crispness of the Skyline - asif the Skyline's flavour is more pure for that juice. The Dvarw gives me a slightly juicier, wetter vape. And its good, I just need to experiment more and get it singing perfectly for my taste...

PS - at least two items you strongly suggested that I buy (BB and Skyline) are in permanent rotation

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff (26/7/18)

What's the right amount of setups?! Tough question 

I find 3 in daily rotation is nice and manageable for me: Therion BF 75C with the Gorge, VT inbox with either the Recurve or Entheon and a Luxotic with a Wasp. 

I always have a Reo ready with something menthol or chilled but may only use it once or twice a week. Then either the Furyan or Dotsquonk with a nice full tobacco for the end of the day. 

Damn, I think I have a problem!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (26/7/18)

Huffapuff said:


> What's the right amount of setups?! Tough question
> 
> I find 3 in daily rotation is nice and manageable for me: Therion BF 75C with the Gorge, VT inbox with either the Recurve or Entheon and a Luxotic with a Wasp.
> 
> ...



No problem at all @Huffapuff - I read that and know exactly what you mean
I think you need more in rotation though, hehe


----------



## Huffapuff (26/7/18)

Silver said:


> No problem at all @Huffapuff - I read that and know exactly what you mean
> I think you need more in rotation though, hehe


I hear you, but I'd start feeling a bit ADD!


----------



## Adephi (26/7/18)

Billet box for fruity menthols
RSQ and Hadeon for the rest.

I got the Dwarf MTL clone on a mod but I haven't been able to take more than 2 tanks through it. Not that its bad its just that I'm use to my BB and squonkers and don't really need more. That's also why they look like they have gone through the wars.

PS @Silver as a fairly newish vaper, I'm always fascinated by your collection of golden oldies. Having not really seen those before or paid attention as I was too busy pulling smoke through a cigarette filter. Would love to see you and Uncle @Rob Fisher have a stall at Vapecon one year just displaying the old and new stuff from this hobby.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (26/7/18)

Thanks for the words @Adephi 

That is such a cool idea... Maybe we need to do that sometime
The old vs the new
Museum vs the glitzy playground
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Larry (27/7/18)

Nugget 2 with nautilus mini - red pill
2 nugget X mods with innokin zenith on each - one for icy fruits and the other for bakery/desserts
Cartel revenant with coppervape dvarw mtl using 1.5mm afc insert - running mostly icy fruits
Rage squonk with drop rda - desserts

My dailys for a while now have been the nugget X zenith combos until I picked up the dvarw. Been my most used setup since. Nugget X's are now mostly used when the revenant setup needs a charge. The nugget 2 nautilus combo is only ever used about once a week when I need my red pill fix. I use the rage drop combo MAYBE twice a month if I really want a nice warm, dense desserty vape. It's a really great vape but is way too cloudy to vape indoors and while driving so it's mostly a surface warmer right now.

My vaping style has changed quite a bit since I started. Found myself gravitating back to mtl/restricted lung about 2 years ago and been vaping in that vein 95% of the time for the past year. 50/50 6mg throat hit and the vape experience is phenomenal.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Modyrts (27/7/18)

Three mods through which i rotate on.

VGod Pro Mech (most used)
iJoy Capo Squanker (when going out to the pub with mates)
Smok V8 Baby Beast (when driving and as a starter in the morning due t exceptional flavor as a great wakeup call)


----------



## Modyrts (27/7/18)

Nadz1972 said:


> After a clearance sale, this is what it looks like around me while I work.



Is that a geekvape karma rdta i seeon a geekvape mech pro? (The red one)


----------



## RayDeny (27/7/18)

This is what is currently in daily rotation at the moment bar the atties with out mods, though those rotate every wick change.

Seems to be my constant amount of working mods when on tour . I tend to vape them through out the day as one catches my eye or just cause I haven’t vaped it in a bit.

I will do the same when at home just with more mods, drives the wife crazy having all the mods litter my work bench, kitchen counter, PC desk and bedside.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/18)

Larry said:


> Nugget 2 with nautilus mini



Sounds like a great combination that @Larry

And interesting to hear about the Dvarw MTL featuring in your lineup. How restricted is it? Say compared to the various AFC settings on the Nautilus Mini, if I may ask?

PS - MTL higher nic throat hit for the win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (27/7/18)

Yes it is. It's my favourite rdta 


Modyrts said:


> Is that a geekvape karma rdta i seeon a geekvape mech pro? (The red one)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/7/18)

Just 2. 

My trusty old (very worn but never say die) Minikin boost with an Intake on top. 

B.B. with a fruit menthol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anvil (27/7/18)

For me I have 5 in daily rotation and all of them get used at various points in the day.

At work:
Cut Squonk with Dead Rabbit SQ (21700 and single coil = whole work day and then some)
Aegis with Siren 2 (Still looking for something slimmer to put the siren on)

At home:
Minikin 2 Kodama with OBS Engine dual (My original rta combo that will never change)
Athena Pride with Dvarw (Everyone needs some Dvarw in their life)
Laisimo F4 with Titan (Best companion for working because you don't have to worry about refills)

After that I also have a Zeus always wicked and ready to go on the Aegis if I go on site and need something tough, and now with the addition of the Entheon, that will go on the Cut and get accompanied by the Pride/Dvarw for out and about in the evenings and weekends.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (27/7/18)

Nadz1972 said:


> Yes it is. It's my favourite rdta




Its really great and i love how it can be convertrd to an rda.

Tecently walked into a tabacconist where they were selling the entire kit with the rdta for R750 and then next to it they had just the rdta for R640...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (27/7/18)

Modyrts said:


> Its really great and i love how it can be convertrd to an rda.
> 
> Tecently walked into a tabacconist where they were selling the entire kit with the rdta for R750 and then next to it they had just the rdta for R640...


I got the kit a few months ago but haven't used the mod much except with my silver Medusa which has a 0.12 ohm build in it.

Do you own one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (27/7/18)

Nadz1972 said:


> I got the kit a few months ago but haven't used the mod much except with my silver Medusa which has a 0.12 ohm build in it.
> 
> Do you own one?




I used to own one i gave it to a friend.

The firing button on minendidnt work properly and became annoying to use, you had to push it in a specific spot or else it wouldnt make contact with the battery causing misfires. I really liked the mod and was ratger sad about this.

I have used the same medusa however and i must say i absolutely love it and plan on purchasing one in due time. Great flavor great juice well.

.12 thats scary i er to stay at .2 and .15 lowest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (27/7/18)

Nadz1972 said:


> I got the kit a few months ago but haven't used the mod much except with my silver Medusa which has a 0.12 ohm build in it.
> 
> Do you own one?



Just asking but are you new to vaping as your title says?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (27/7/18)

I've been vaping for about 2. 5 years now. I make my own juice for about 1.5 years and also make my coils since about 2 months ago.


Modyrts said:


> Just asking but are you new to vaping as your title says?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (27/7/18)

It's a pitty about the firing button. I love the mod. I don't use hybrids except for the Karma, specifically with the lower resistance build I have on the Medusa. I agree with you about the flavour on it. The build quality is also quite nice. There's no paint at all. The grub screws seem to be lasting quite nicely too


Modyrts said:


> I used to own one i gave it to a friend.
> 
> The firing button on minendidnt work properly and became annoying to use, you had to push it in a specific spot or else it wouldnt make contact with the battery causing misfires. I really liked the mod and was ratger sad about this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Halfdaft (27/7/18)

My go to set-ups are: Hex + OG Goon, a squonker + Haku Phenom and a mech + OG Goon, they're always ready to go and 9/10 times I have at least two with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (27/7/18)

Nadz1972 said:


> I've been vaping for about 2. 5 years now. I make my own juice for about 1.5 years and also make my coils since about 2 months ago.




Oh just asking because under ypur name it says new vapor and i realised you using mechs so was just wondering XD

I havnt gotten into DIY liquids yet buy hsve been building coils for a while


----------



## Modyrts (27/7/18)

Nadz1972 said:


> It's a pitty about the firing button. I love the mod. I don't use hybrids except for the Karma, specifically with the lower resistance build I have on the Medusa. I agree with you about the flavour on it. The build quality is also quite nice. There's no paint at all. The grub screws seem to be lasting quite nicely too



I dont have extensive experience with the medusa my friend has one and ive used his a few times. 

Currently on my mech i use a loki rda by viikings


----------



## daniel craig (27/7/18)

Geekvape Aegis Legend with Zeus Dual

Augvape V200 with inTake RTA

Vaporesso Polar with Augvape Templar RDA

Vaporesso Armour with Savour RTA

Aspire Breeze 2

SMOK infinix


This changes daily/weekly depending on what juice I want to vape. I switch from MTL to Restrictive lung hit to Direct lung hit and so my setups change often depending on my preferences for the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Larry (27/7/18)

Silver said:


> Sounds like a great combination that @Larry
> 
> And interesting to hear about the Dvarw MTL featuring in your lineup. How restricted is it? Say compared to the various AFC settings on the Nautilus Mini, if I may ask?
> 
> PS - MTL higher nic throat hit for the win



@Silver with the 1.5mm afc insert its about as airy as the Nautilus Mini on its 2nd widest airflow setting. Found the 1.2mm too restricted on the Dvarw for how I like to vape most of the time Eventhough I do run the Nautilus on the 2nd tightest setting. Once my current batch of coils run out my will probably replace it with another dvarw and run the 1.2mm for those occasions when I need something tighter to toke on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (27/7/18)

Running 4 setups at the moment:

OBS Engine 2 with ThinkVape Finder 250c
Bravo with Smoant Charon TS
Recurve with Pulse 80w
Peerless RDTA with Wismec Rx2/3

3 Bat mods for home use mostly or long day trips, smaller two for work/driving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (27/7/18)

I've never heard of the Loki RDA until now. How is it?

I'm a slight Geek Vape RDTA junky. They are all generally similar in terms of vapour texture. Nice dense vapour with good flavour.


Modyrts said:


> I dont have extensive experience with the medusa my friend has one and ive used his a few times.
> 
> Currently on my mech i use a loki rda by viikings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (27/7/18)

I have two at all times
Smoant Cylon with my Intake RTA 
Asmodus Lustro with the Siren 2 MTL

I think it took 2 years for me to find my happy place and these two setups are dont leave the house without the each other!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/7/18)

Larry said:


> @Silver with the 1.5mm afc insert its about as airy as the Nautilus Mini on its 2nd widest airflow setting. Found the 1.2mm too restricted on the Dvarw for how I like to vape most of the time Eventhough I do run the Nautilus on the 2nd tightest setting. Once my current batch of coils run out my will probably replace it with another dvarw and run the 1.2mm for those occasions when I need something tighter to toke on.



Thanks @Larry - that is very helpful
I also used the Nautilus Mini on the 2nd tightest airhole for a nice tightish MTL draw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/18)

No doubt I have a problem!

The Reos and BBs see the most use - one after the other throughout the day. The mods with RTAs sit on my desk and get the occasional vape. The Joyetech AIO Ecos are for meetings. E-pipe resides next to my recliner. All the RDAs have ceramic wicks. So, just dry burning from time to time - no re-wicking required. Same with the GEM tanks and the Rose3 tank.

*From left to right*:

Reo Grand with OL16. Reserved for fruity juices. New DIY fruity juices tester. Currently my work in progress Granadilla juice in there.
Pulse 80W with OL16. Exclusively used for Tarks Matador and Poison and Witchers Brew Blackbird.
Reo Mini with OL16. Reserved for dessert juices. New DIY dessert juices tester. Currently running @Strontium's Chocolate Mint Fudge.
Reo Grand with OL16. Same as 1. Currently trying a Watermelon juice by @Friep.
Reo Grand with OL16. For menthol juices only. Vaping @rogue zombie's Roswell at the moment.
Reo P67 with OL16. Reserved for tobacco juices. Enjoying Forte, a NET by Black Note, as we speak.
VT Inbox with Chalice IV. Only for coffee juices. My DIY Irish Coffee in there now. 
Provari 3 with GEM tank. Permanently loaded with VM Tropical Ice.
SX Mini with GEM tank. Permanently carries Lime Party by Mike's Mega Mixes.
Pico with Dvarw MTL. My DIY Perfect Peach always in there.
Pico with Rose3. Reserved for Mr Hardwick's Easy as Pie apple pie.
Pico with Dvarw MTL. Carrier for Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil.
Wismec with Skyline for HIC's Ginger Buttercream Frosting.
iStick with Skyline, always with a DIY Frostbite, a fruity menthol.
Steam Engine with Siren 2. Currently running a DIY menthol tobacco.
Hohm Slice with OBS Nano. A bit of Tarks Matador in there at the moment.
BB with Exocet. Reserved for DIY Godmilk, tweaked, and my DIY Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart.
BB with Kanger Clapton coil. Only runs a DIY menthol, called Qebui.
Beaten up BB with Exocet/Vapeshell. Always loaded with my DIY Analux (luxury analogue) tobacco juice.
BB with Exocet/Flow. Only carries my DIY Dry Lemon and @Patrick's Guitari.
BB with Nautilus coil. Permanently reserved for my pleasantly acidic DIY Orchard Peach.
Joyetech Ecos, with tobacco, fruit, dessert and menthol - all high nicotine.
E-pipe with Veco tank and their ceramic coil. Exclusively holds Mr Hardwick's Rodeo NET tobacco juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (28/7/18)

Andre said:


> No doubt I have a problem!
> 
> The Reos and BBs see the most use - one after the other throughout the day. The mods with RTAs sit on my desk and get the occasional vape. The Joyetech AIO Ecos are for meetings. E-pipe resides next to my recliner. All the RDAs have ceramic wicks. So, just dry burning from time to time - no re-wicking required. Same with the GEM tanks and the Rose3 tank.
> 
> ...



Love it @Andre !!!!!
This is so cool - a setup for each juice

Interesting that the Pulse is powering the Big name Tobaccoes (Blackbird, Poison, Matador)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/7/18)

Silver said:


> Love it @Andre !!!!!
> This is so cool - a setup for each juice
> 
> Interesting that the Pulse is powering the Big name Tobaccoes (Blackbird, Poison, Matador)



PS - isnt it interesting how the different setups suit the different juices
That to me is such a great part of vaping - finding the right combination
Sometimes by lots of trial and error - sometimes by pure luck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/18)

Andre said:


> No doubt I have a problem!
> 
> The Reos and BBs see the most use - one after the other throughout the day. The mods with RTAs sit on my desk and get the occasional vape. The Joyetech AIO Ecos are for meetings. E-pipe resides next to my recliner. All the RDAs have ceramic wicks. So, just dry burning from time to time - no re-wicking required. Same with the GEM tanks and the Rose3 tank.
> 
> ...



OK! @Andre wins for the most operational mods! Thank heavens for ceramic wick because you could never do this with ordinary wick!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Strontium (28/7/18)

Andre said:


> No doubt I have a problem!
> 
> The Reos and BBs see the most use - one after the other throughout the day. The mods with RTAs sit on my desk and get the occasional vape. The Joyetech AIO Ecos are for meetings. E-pipe resides next to my recliner. All the RDAs have ceramic wicks. So, just dry burning from time to time - no re-wicking required. Same with the GEM tanks and the Rose3 tank.
> 
> ...



Omg that’s nuts lololol how do you even remember what’s in what?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadz1972 (28/7/18)

There is an obvious personal relationship here 


Strontium said:


> Omg that’s nuts lololol how do you even remember what’s in what?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (28/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> PS - Moses called from the bullrushes and he wants his mods back!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## gifgat (28/7/18)

For me its 2 mods and allot of rdas (I swap rdas like wives(Jk im sad and lonely))

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (28/7/18)

gifgat said:


> For me its 2 mods and allot of rdas (I swap rdas like wives(Jk im sad and lonely))


I do the same. I stack them vertically on empty wire spools and rotate through them as I need to.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Friep (29/7/18)

Andre said:


> No doubt I have a problem!
> 
> The Reos and BBs see the most use - one after the other throughout the day. The mods with RTAs sit on my desk and get the occasional vape. The Joyetech AIO Ecos are for meetings. E-pipe resides next to my recliner. All the RDAs have ceramic wicks. So, just dry burning from time to time - no re-wicking required. Same with the GEM tanks and the Rose3 tank.
> 
> ...


Wow what a coleccolle and having them all in rotation that wants to be done.
Please let me know what you think of the watermelon juice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (29/7/18)

I only have two mods in rotation and always gravitate towards one even though I cary both with me where ever I go.
Alien with Hadaly ontop serves as a backup.
Therion 166 with apocalypse rda currently my favourite setup.


----------



## kev mac (29/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just realised I had 11 mods operational... the silly thing about that is a wick (in my opinion) is buggered after sitting in juice doing nothing for 2 days or more... it's fine if you are vaping each in turn but you know how it goes... you reach for your favourite... so I am in the process of doing a major PitStop and cleaning the RTA's and RDA and juice bottles...
> 
> I'm now sitting with a manageable 5 setups... 2 x SolarStorms with DVarw's, Vicious Ant Spade with Skyfall, KHW Squonker and O-Atty X, CLZ Forma and Skyline and a Voyeur with Revolver RDA.
> 
> *How many mods do you have in use at one time?*


Good question Rob.I have 10 standing ready with a half-dozen or so tucked away. In my t.v. room on my table next to my EZ chair I have 5 (SX mini Q, Pico dual, Limitless Arms Race,Hohm Slice and LostVape Triade) So I'm locke 'n' loaded quite nicely!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (29/7/18)

Huffapuff said:


> What's the right amount of setups?! Tough question
> 
> I find 3 in daily rotation is nice and manageable for me: Therion BF 75C with the Gorge, VT inbox with either the Recurve or Entheon and a Luxotic with a Wasp.
> 
> ...


You mentioned the Gorge RTA or did you pick up all the ones @Rob Fisher threw down there?LoL!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (29/7/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the words @Adephi
> 
> That is such a cool idea... Maybe we need to do that sometime
> The old vs the new
> ...


@Silver ,have we started an ecigssa mod and tank Hall of Fame?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (29/7/18)

Andre said:


> No doubt I have a problem!
> 
> The Reos and BBs see the most use - one after the other throughout the day. The mods with RTAs sit on my desk and get the occasional vape. The Joyetech AIO Ecos are for meetings. E-pipe resides next to my recliner. All the RDAs have ceramic wicks. So, just dry burning from time to time - no re-wicking required. Same with the GEM tanks and the Rose3 tank.
> 
> ...


@Andre ,that is impressive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/7/18)

kev mac said:


> @Silver ,have we started an ecigssa mod and tank Hall of Fame?



No not yet @kev mac 
There are plenty eligible mods though and we are all part of the hall of fame here

Hope you keeping well and nice to see you online again

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (30/7/18)

Nice thread @Rob Fisher 

I always have atleast 3 setups with me.Always.

My first (and most important) is my Asmodus Colossal with my Berserker Mini MTL RTA.
Second is my VGOD Pro 150 with my Reload Rta (only for desserts)
Third is either my Asmodus Minikin Reborn with my Asmodus Voluna RTA (for desserts and beverages) or my Tesla Invader 2/3 with my Triple Rta (if im in the mood for some clouds)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (30/7/18)

These days I only have one device with me at all times. 

When you pretty much vape one flavour only ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/7/18)

I run about 5 mods fully operational wicked and charged at all times - but mostly just because of flavour testing, and DIY. I have a sh!tload of gear that just sits there in the cupboard, I call it my collection - I just cant bare the thought of selling my stuff, its too personal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Nadz1972 (30/7/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I run about 5 mods fully operational wicked and charged at all times - but mostly just because of flavour testing, and DIY. I have a sh!tload of gear that just sits there in the cupboard, I call it my collection - I just cant bare the thought of selling my stuff, its too personal.


I'm onto my third shoe box already. Same reasoning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir (30/7/18)

I have 6 setups but only use 3 at a time. One MTL, one DL and one cloud chucking beast (Berserker mini/Serpent mini/Exocet/Hadaly/Goon/Bonza)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/10/18)

Just bumping this thread again for those who may not have seen it

Most of us on here are enthusiastic vapers and we spend a lot of time acquiring new gear and testing it out. The ones that impress normally stay in rotation and the others get "benched"

For me the devices I have in rotation is all about the juices I like to vape. I prefer dedicating a specific setup to a particular juice I love

So I have about 8 devices running most of the time. Two tobaccoes, two fruity menthols, one or two drippers for other juices and one or two portable devices for out and about.

It does get a bit much sometimes trying to maintain and pitstop them - but I generally do them on the odd occasion when time permits - and keeping a juice dedicated to a device makes it easier because I only rewick when it needs a rewick not to change flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (7/10/18)

Silver said:


> Just bumping this thread again for those who may not have seen it
> 
> Most of us on here are enthusiastic vapers and we spend a lot of time acquiring new gear and testing it out. The ones that impress normally stay in rotation and the others get "benched"
> 
> ...


yip, eight seems to be the magic number.
it ranges from pods - squonk rda’s - tanks and then the rda’s for taste testing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> yip, eight seems to be the magic number.
> it ranges from pods - squonk rda’s - tanks and then the rda’s for taste testing.



Thanks @lesvaches 

It's interesting...

Although I have about 8 running, 2 are out and abouters and 2 are drippers like you for taste testing. So only about 4 "workhorse" devices. And that seems to be a good number. Much more than that and I find I get overloaded and some dont get used or pitstopped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/10/18)

Silver said:


> and keeping a juice dedicated to a device makes it easier because I only rewick when it needs a rewick not to change flavour.



I do the same @Silver. I have 7 mods in use:

1 for Coffee only
1 for Bakery, Dessert, Chocolate
1 for Mango (because the flavour remains in the coil)
1 for other Fruit
1 for minty flavours (used occasionally only)
1 for High Nic fruity flavours
1 for High Nic other flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/10/18)

I have 3 in rotation.

1 x Regulated Squonk setup for out and about
1 x Regulated tank setup as out and about backup. (Just in case something went wrong with the squonker)

And then my DNA Squonker at home that gets used after a long day's work.

I am however contemplating adding a Rage to the mix as I love squonking and I want to need a high powered squonker to properly use the dual coil RTA's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (8/10/18)

5 is my number,

2 rda mech sqounkers
2 rta regulated 
1 dripper regulated 

I mainly vape my adv in all of them so it just depends on the mood I’m in that day and that will decide my carry ons for the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 87hunter (8/10/18)

I carry two mods with me at all times.

1. Voopoo Drag with a petri RTA on it
2. Hcigar VT Inbox with a Flave rda
I'm only really vaping the PK ice juices from Juicies and XXX atm as its too hot for anything else.

At home I have my mechs I use. I vape and drive 90% of my vaping time so I dont like taking mechs on the road.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/10/18)

This at the moment

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10 (8/10/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> This at the moment
> 
> View attachment 147663



Yeah moment is the shortest word in your dictionary  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/10/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> This at the moment
> 
> View attachment 147663


That VA Spade...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (8/10/18)

I tend to only use 2 mods in rotation.

1 Noisy Cricket with Intake RTA for fruity menthols
1 Squonker for my dessert vapes.

Apart from the Noisy, all my other mods are squonkers so I swap them out depending on which RDA I'm in the mood for. Each squonker has a dedicated RDA.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

